# wolf pic



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

this just to stir the pot, like a troublesome old spoon. had some little blurb about outlaws consortium united, some sort of rebel group and taking matters into hand, etc...[attachment=0:13kqjek5]IMG_1270.jpg[/attachment:13kqjek5]

sent by a friend as is always the case, dont know if fact or fiction


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Nice Coyotes!


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Well one fact is there are a few dead dogs hanging from the line lol


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Amazing how one can enhance a picture so well that is over 100 years old! I like the photoshopped ATV to make it look current. Nice pic!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

They need to kill about 5,991 more...


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

bullsnot said:


> Amazing how one can enhance a picture so well that is over 100 years old! I like the photoshopped ATV to make it look current. Nice pic!


Ya sure? Look at the wheeler tracks? Also the gas can? and on the right the cooler?


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

TAK said:


> bullsnot said:
> 
> 
> > Amazing how one can enhance a picture so well that is over 100 years old! I like the photoshopped ATV to make it look current. Nice pic!
> ...


Well it can't be a recent pic.....since wolf hunting isn't legal now. :O•-:


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I know that guy. It is North Slope with a bunch of chihuahuas that he shot. with his new bow.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Loke said:


> I know that guy. It is North Slope with a bunch of chihuahuas that he shot. with his new bow.


I don't have my new bow yet, but when I do get it.........


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

TAK said:


> bullsnot said:
> 
> 
> > Amazing how one can enhance a picture so well that is over 100 years old! I like the photoshopped ATV to make it look current. Nice pic!
> ...


And a scope, bi-pod and a wristwatch....neat photo though...


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> TAK said:
> 
> 
> > bullsnot said:
> ...


yeah, yeah, good eye

Winchester model 70 serial #V1652230B14


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I heard a year ago or so, I posted it somewhere, a few hounds men that lost their
hound packs to wolves swore they were going to dedicate the rest of there
lives to killing wolves.........................Sure has that look to it too me..


----------



## 2-Fer (Oct 29, 2007)

And God bless them for it to.


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

Wolf hunting is still legal in alaska and parts of Canada and should still be in the US.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

.45 said:


> TAK said:
> 
> 
> > bullsnot said:
> ...


What about the Wall tent? Or the tarp? And the Screen Printed Gators?


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

TAK said:


> .45 said:
> 
> 
> > TAK said:
> ...


Guys....I was kidding. :O•-:


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

That's not allowed here man haven't you learned that yet lol I knew you were but some peeps are just ready to pounce on ya if you aren't perfectly clear it was sarcasm.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I love the pic, and all the photo-chopped comments! Keep em coming! 

Where I grew up in Challis, Idaho, a guy living in a wall tent, with a pole full of his take wasn't uncommon at all. Now, if I were "that guy" up there killing wolves, I certainly wouldn't string them up for a picture, and I certainly wouldn't broadcast that around anywhere.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

They're just sleeping.


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

Wind In His Hair said:


> They're just sleeping.


HOLY CHIT! That's the best!


----------



## Watcher (Dec 31, 2008)

Looks posed!
The pelts all look soft tanned. Probably Canadian or Alaskan


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Watcher said:


> Looks posed!
> The pelts all look soft tanned. Probably Canadian or Alaskan


I was thinking the vegetation in the background looked Russian and the man standing in the pic is striking a little bit of a communist pose and may tip back a vodka bottle from time to time. I'm guessing these are Russian wolves.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

bullsnot said:


> Guys....I was kidding. :O•-:


About what? I was just commenting that if it was dub'd someone has a lot of time to do it, and is **** good!


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Winchester model 70 serial #V1652230B14


Ya but what Cal.?


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

That guy in the picture is my hero!!!! When I grow up I wanna be just like him. I'm gonna start now on the beard!!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

TAK said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > Winchester model 70 serial #V1652230B14
> ...


Must be on the other side of the barrel. I can write Winchester and find out.

The guy's watch says September 4, 1999 though. That's my brother's dad's oldest son's birthday and the same day as the Mountain Man Rendevous in Fort Bridger Wyoming was in 1999.

That wheeler thingie looks newer than a '99 to me. :roll:


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Must be on the other side of the barrell. I can write Winchester and find out.
> 
> The guy's watch says September 4, 1999 though. That's my brother's dad's oldest son's birthday and the same day as the Mountain Man Rendevous in Fort Bridger Wyoming was in 1999.
> 
> That wheeler thingie looks newer than a '99 to me. :roll:


Well your wrong on all.... That is a Rem. chambered in .223... And that is Dec. 4, 2009, (snow flake blocking it)
That is a Polaris Sportsman 500 in green, with a warn winch. Left rear tire is more than a pound low on air!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

TAK said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > Must be on the other side of the barrell. I can write Winchester and find out.
> ...


Good eye!


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

never dreamed this post would be so much fun....


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

warms my heart to see em hanging like that. 

...regardless of location.


----------

